# NLA 2022-2023



## Eye of Ra

Time for a new thread. Stick this thread, Mod.


Notable silly season moves so far:


Davos added Dahlbeck and Bristedt.

Rapperswill have added Schroeder and Nicklas Jensen.

Brian o Neill to Zug.

Olkinuora to Biel.

Lucas Ekesthål Jonsson to Kloten

Robin Kovacs to Lausanne.

Mikko Lehtonen to Lions

Sven Bärtschi to Bern.


Do you guys think Kloten will keep Robin Figren?


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Eye of Ra said:


> *Do you guys think Kloten will keep Robin Figren?*



With 60 points in 47 games I see no reason for Kloten to get rid of him. Won't produce like this in NLA, but will still be decent, I'm sure of that. 

Also there's rumours (!) about Lucas Wallmark and Markus Granlund joining Zurich for next year.


----------



## Eye of Ra

BlizzardSloth said:


> With 60 points in 47 games I see no reason for Kloten to get rid of him. Won't produce like this in NLA, but will still be decent, I'm sure of that.
> 
> Also there's rumours (!) about Lucas Wallmark and Markus Granlund joining Zurich for next year.



He is a gritty player so he would fit on bottom 6 even if he dont produce lots of points.

Do you think Grönborg will get fired?


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Eye of Ra said:


> He is a gritty player so he would fit on bottom 6 even if he dont produce lots of points.
> 
> Do you think Grönborg will get fired?



Don't think so, I'm pretty sure he's gonna be on the bench for Zurich's debut in their new arena. But there is scepticism towards his work. The regular season 21/22 wasn't convincing and individual talent carried the team into the finals. A lot of things don't work as they should and it's his job to deliver results.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Kukan is rumored to Zurich. They could have really good d upcoming season.

Lehtonen - Kukan
Marti - Weber
Geering - Trutmann


----------



## Eye of Ra

Lepistö to Tigers and Cehlarik to Zug


----------



## Eye of Ra

BlizzardSloth said:


> With 60 points in 47 games I see no reason for Kloten to get rid of him. Won't produce like this in NLA, but will still be decent, I'm sure of that.



He left the team today. Weird.

Kawski to Lugano btw.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Linus Omark is back. He has signed with Servette.


----------



## Kuracmugger

considering the reforms: 
I would be fine with 6 foreigners if the license swiss players weren’t a thing anymore. But with this teams have like 8 foreigners in average


----------



## Kuracmugger

Eye of Ra said:


> Kukan is rumored to Zurich. They could have really good d upcoming season.
> 
> Lehtonen - Kukan
> Marti - Weber
> Geering - Trutmann



Noah meier won‘t play the 3rd year in a row since signing his contract thanks to grönborg


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Kuracmugger said:


> Noah meier won‘t play the 3rd year in a row since signing his contract thanks to grönborg



Yes, I don't like that at all. Would've loved to see more of Meier, but I guess we're gonna lose another promising young player after this season.


----------



## Kuracmugger

BlizzardSloth said:


> Yes, I don't like that at all. Would've loved to see more of Meier, but I guess we're gonna lose another promising young player after this season.



Yes as always Marchand already left won‘t be surprised if henry or truog leave too in the near future


----------



## Eye of Ra

Michael Spacek to Ambri-Piotta.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Done deals, Kukan and Simon Hrubec to Lions.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Joakim Nordström to Davos


----------



## Eye of Ra

Oscar Lindberg to Bern and Salomäki to Lausanne


----------



## Speyer

Lots of mercenary signings out of Russia wich is not surprising given the geopolitcal situation. I guess this makes the NL(A) the most attractive League in Europe financially and in many other regards as well. Grönborg needs to win the title with Zürich next year or he is probably gone and maybe his NHL dream too if that possibilty even existed in the first place. 

While this high end talent is certainly improving the league quality wise, it does not improve the situation of our young players. For guys like Knak, Noah Meier, Nussbaumer etc. it will probably become even harder to get meaningful minutes now,


----------



## Eye of Ra

Mikko Koskinen to Lugano


----------



## Eye of Ra

TJ Brennan to Ajoie

juha metsola to kloten


----------



## Eye of Ra

Miro Aaltonen to Kloten


----------



## Eye of Ra

Marc Michaelis to Tigers


----------



## Eye of Ra

Markus Granlund to Lugano

Harri Säteri to Biel


----------



## Eye of Ra

Tim Heed to Ambri Piotta


----------



## Eye of Ra

Arttu Ruotsalainen to Kloten

Klotens D looks really bad. Suprised they did not add more defenders.

They have a strong goalie in Metsola. 

And good forwards in Ruotsalainen, Aaltonen, Faille, Ang and Dostoinov. Should add 2 more forwards i think. Still suprised they let go of Robin Figren.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Janne Kuokkanen to Fribourg.​


----------



## Eye of Ra

Nick Shore to Ambri


----------



## Speyer

All your KHL player are belong to us.


----------



## Nico13

Hartikainen to Genève Servette.

Winnik, Tommernes, Vatanen, Filppula, Hartikainen, Omark.

That's pretty impressive. Time to win our first title.


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Nico13 said:


> Winnik, Tommernes, Vatanen, Filppula, Hartikainen, Omark.
> 
> That's pretty impressive. Time to win our first title.



Geneva with probably the best imports in the league this season. I can definitely see them go far.


----------



## AintLifeGrand

Go Lugano


----------



## Eye of Ra

Colton Sceviour to Bern


----------



## Eye of Ra

Alexandre Texier to Zurich...wtf


----------



## Speyer

Eye of Ra said:


> Alexandre Texier to Zurich...wtf




Texier will play in Europe for a season to be closer to his Family. I think I read about family deaths and some substance abuse problems but dont hold me on that. Still surprised its Zürich and not Lausanne or Geneva wich would have been a lot closer to his hometown Grenoble.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Brett Connolly to Lugano


----------



## AintLifeGrand

In welchem Fernsehsender wird das Spiel Sc Bern vs. Predators ausgestrahlt, und glauben Sie, dass es eine Raubkopie geben wird, die wir Amerikaner sehen können?


----------



## BlizzardSloth

AintLifeGrand said:


> In welchem Fernsehsender wird das Spiel Sc Bern vs. Predators ausgestrahlt, und glauben Sie, dass es eine Raubkopie geben wird, die wir Amerikaner sehen können?



I think it's gonna be on MySports, the Swiss pay tv hockey channel. But I guess there are networks from NA broadcasting it as well. OnHockey will have a stream for sure.


----------



## Speyer

It certainly has been noticeable that our younger players see even less time in the NLA this season than before we got hit by this wave of KHL refugees (and Texier). Fahrni is the best example of this, as he was more or less a core player for Bern last season and is now relegated to the fourth line. Even Klaus Zaugg has now realized this and has written an article about it just now. Whats noticeable in this piece as well is that Klaus argues that in Bern the imports are basically running the show, and deciding who is playing and how long. I am not sure if thats actually true but lately similar stories have emerged repeatedly. Most notably Nathan Gerbe claimed in an interview that he and his import buddies were running Servette Geneva after McSorely left. This makes the NLA really look like a beer league and its honestly pathetic how some of the teams seem to operate. Some clubs have several GM's where its not clear who is responsible for what while others have one guy for coaching and strategy. Bern even hired Schelling apparently just for the fact that she is a woman. I mean no offence to her, but there is just no justification for this hire if you look at her previous experience. The league seriously needs to professionalize its approach on how the teams are managed and coached. A good way to start would be to invest some money in coaching formation. And if thats to much to ask then lets hope the teams will finally stop giving out jobs to every leftover coach or ex player from Canada. I mean I could understand it if it were Joe Thornton but apparently a PPG season in the league is already enough for a GM or a coaching gig.


----------



## Speyer

McSorley fired by Lugano. Lets see who is stupid enough to rehire him. My money is on Svoboda.


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Speyer said:


> My money is on Svoboda.



Good guess.


----------



## Jersey Fan 12

Was looking into former Devil Janne Kuokkanen with Fribourg and noticed one of his teammates is goalie Connor Hughes.

I couldn't find out much about Hughes on these boards since his junior days in 2014.

At 6-4 he seems to have the size for a current NHL goaltender and is now 26.

Is there any chance he plays in North America or is his career trajectory that of a strictly Europe goalie?


----------



## Valeson81

Speyer said:


> It certainly has been noticeable that our younger players see even less time in the NLA this season than before we got hit by this wave of KHL refugees (and Texier). Fahrni is the best example of this, as he was more or less a core player for Bern last season and is now relegated to the fourth line. Even Klaus Zaugg has now realized this and has written an article about it just now. Whats noticeable in this piece as well is that Klaus argues that in Bern the imports are basically running the show, and deciding who is playing and how long. I am not sure if thats actually true but lately similar stories have emerged repeatedly. Most notably Nathan Gerbe claimed in an interview that he and his import buddies were running Servette Geneva after McSorely left. This makes the NLA really look like a beer league and its honestly pathetic how some of the teams seem to operate. Some clubs have several GM's where its not clear who is responsible for what while others have one guy for coaching and strategy. Bern even hired Schelling apparently just for the fact that she is a woman. I mean no offence to her, but there is just no justification for this hire if you look at her previous experience. The league seriously needs to professionalize its approach on how the teams are managed and coached. A good way to start would be to invest some money in coaching formation. And if thats to much to ask then lets hope the teams will finally stop giving out jobs to every leftover coach or ex player from Canada. I mean I could understand it if it were Joe Thornton but apparently a PPG season in the league is already enough for a GM or a coaching gig.



How connected is Klaus Zaugg to the insiders / the league? His pieces are (thought) provoking, but I'm not sure how connected he is or how much he makes up...


----------



## Speyer

Valeson81 said:


> How connected is Klaus Zaugg to the insiders / the league? His pieces are (thought) provoking, but I'm not sure how connected he is or how much he makes up...




I'd say it depends on the specific team. As far as Bern and Langnau are concerned, I am fairly certain that he knows people on the inside. Its no secret for instance that he knew Berns CEO Marc Lüthi pretty well and was on a first name basis with him. And he has been covering hockey for many years, so it would be unusual if he hadn't built up any contacts especially on the "bernese" teams that he covers the most. Its also not that hard to get an insight in an NLA team anyway. I personnally know a few people who are up to date on the behind the scenes events in Bern just because they happen to know some of the players or people from the equipment staff etc. way back from school or something like that. And those people have no journalistic background whatsoever. And while I don't think Zaugg makes stuff up he is certainly known for exaggerating in his articles. So of course you have to take everything he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Eye of Ra

NLA will be shown on Swedish Cmore from this day forward. First game is Bern vs Biel, NLA is hotter than ever.


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Eye of Ra said:


> NLA will be shown on Swedish Cmore from this day forward. First game is Bern vs Biel, NLA is hotter than ever.



As far as I am aware certain games are shown in Finland as well this year. I love that European leagues are more and more accessible in other countries.


----------



## Valeson81

Grönborg leaving ZSC at the end of the season for Tampere. 

Downgrade or upgrade? Cant really tell as I know nothing about Tampere of Finnish League


----------



## Jersey Fan 12

Has Sami Vatanen left Geneve or is he injured. Was wondering if he would be playing for Finland in EHT hockey tournament but according to hockeydb he has only played nine games.


----------



## BlizzardSloth

Jersey Fan 12 said:


> Has Sami Vatanen left Geneve or is he injured. Was wondering if he would be playing for Finland in EHT hockey tournament but according to hockeydb he has only played nine games.



He got injured in October. He's out for approximately 3 months.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Alex Formenton to Ambri. Nla just gets stronger and stronger. Has to be the strongest NLA season ever?


----------

